# Chocolate and Insect Parts



## NancyNGA (Aug 20, 2016)

Just trying to stir up more trouble....:whome:

This has interested me since I ran across a "story problem" about it in a math class.

The Average Chocolate Bar Contains How Many Insect Parts?

_...The problem is there’s really nothing you can do about it.  Dr.  Morton Teich is an allergist who consults with the FDA, he says, “to avoid [insects in your food], you probably would have to stop  eating completely.”
_
Probably good for the immune system if started early.  Imagine how bad it would be without an FDA.

:chocolate:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 20, 2016)

Well, I'm not going to let it bother me. I love my chocolate to much to give it up for a few insect parts. Actually, I will consider it a little bonus of added protein. Now, doesn't everyone feel better about eating their chocolate?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

I guess that is one way to add fiber to your diet Ken........I'll betcha $5.00 that it really tastes like crap tho.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2016)

OMG, Ken.
Insect parts, not inside parts.:lol1:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 21, 2016)

:eeew: ...Ken:lol:

Not gonna stop me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> :eeew: ...Ken:lol:
> 
> Not gonna stop me.


:dito:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Just trying to stir up more trouble....:whome:
> 
> This has interested me since I ran across a "story problem" about it in a math class.
> 
> ...


The ground up roaches turns my stomach.  Now to forget I ever read this...may take awhile.:waiting:


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2016)

Extra minerals & vitamins.


----------



## Carla (Aug 21, 2016)

I think it's pretty much unavoidable. They are everywhere and unless they use sterile technique, they're around packaging. It brings to mind, one time I bought one of those glazed honey buns out of the vending machine at work. I sat down with my co-workers at break time and a couple bites into eating it, there was a fully intact yellow jacket under the glaze. I threw  it down onto the table, a little horrified to think my next bite I would have eaten it! Yuk!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2016)

I just had a brownie for dessert. Counted 3 eyeballs, 15 legs and 7 wings. It was delicious.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 21, 2016)

Pappy :lol:

.
>
.
Deserves a big tip...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 22, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I just had a brownie for dessert. Counted 3 eyeballs, 15 legs and 7 wings. It was delicious.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2016)

Read the label folks.


----------

